# los angeles area of so. cal. 1 or 2 players ( DM every once in awhile a +)



## Sir ThornCrest (Jan 27, 2005)

Any matured gamers out there? No kids, some of the guys smoke, some drink some do both.


----------



## pyroticsoul (Jan 27, 2005)

*hello*

Can you be a little more specific in location?


----------



## Alex (Feb 3, 2005)

Heya Thornchrest ~ I might be interested.  Where in LA do you guys game?  What type of game is it?  D&D 3.0/3.5?  How often do you guys meet and when do you meet?  What is the focus of the game?  Is it more RP or hack n slash?  How big is the current group?  Thanks ~ Alex


----------



## jabberworky (Feb 6, 2005)

Hi there, I'm 31 and a new resident of the Valley, Woodland Hills to be specific.  I smoke, drink, and am a long-time D&D player/DM. I think I own just about every 3.X book that WotC has produced and a lot of the indies as well.  I also prefer playing with a mature group.

If I am reasonably close by, it would be cool to find a new table.  I enjoy being behind the screen, but Real Life(tm) has been kind of hectic so ...Player will be my role of choice for the next year or so.

Cheers,
jt


----------



## Bloosquig (Feb 6, 2005)

*gamer in montebello / rosemead*

Hey I'm a mature 23 year old who just moved back to Cali after a short hiatus in Utah after I got out of the Marine Corps.  I've been playing D&D and various other rpgs since I was 7 and I'm eager to find a new group to play with.  Not sure where your at in LA but I'm willing to drive a bit for a good game.  Smoking and drinking aren't a problem so if your interested in another player just let me know.


----------



## RobNoxious (Feb 8, 2005)

More specifics would be nice. I'm in the middle of Hollywood, 35, and jonesing a bit for a game.

More specifics, tho', please. Where in L.A., what kind of game, role play or roll play or a bit of both, 3.5 or 3.0, etc., etc.


----------

